

Indian scientist Ashoke Sen bags world's biggest prize in physics - dsr12
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2012-08-02/news/33001127_1_indian-scientist-lebedev-physical-institute-nobel-prize

======
lutusp
The irony in this story is that, before considering a prize, the Nobel
committee waits until a discovery is shown to have a connection with reality.
It seems such a standard isn't in force for this prize, since string theory,
for all its accomplishments in pure mathematics, may turn out to have nothing
whatever to do with everyday reality.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2006/oct/08/research.highe...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2006/oct/08/research.highereducation)

A quote: "As one scientist put it: 'The uncritical promotion of string theory
is now damaging science.'"

